# Lidl Heads-Up Thursday 12Th May



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

The German grocery company has one of their deals on tomorrow for a MINI TOOLKIT - made up of drill bits, polish wheels, grind wheels etc. etc. From the look of it in the illustration, might be suitable for a Dremel or other mini-drill, but haven't seen it for real. At Â£13 it's probably worth a look. :yes:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Worth that for the felt bobs alone Mel. :thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## Nig (Apr 22, 2011)

i bought one a few years ago from lidl , it was only about Â£4 then and came in a nice wooden box.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Yup, I got one a couple of years ago for less than a fiver. The tools were sh1te, but I still use the wooden box for storing drill bits and so on.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

Was looking at a kit yesterday while visiting for yoghurt  .

TWO HUNDRED AND SEVENTY SEVEN PIECES !!


----------

